# Yet another newbie...



## thepeachman (Feb 7, 2012)

Been lurking around here for a little while. Finally decided to post and say hello! Basically here to soak up some knowledge.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*thepeachman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Board!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome! There is alot of knowledge to soak up here!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM....


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 7, 2012)

welcome and goodluck


----------



## thepeachman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks all!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

There's plenty of info here to soak up


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome,bro


----------



## brazey (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

